# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Centropyges

## Julio Macieira

*Centropyges

Artigo de
Ricardo Miozzo
*

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite
Dou aqui a minha modesta contribuição. Os peixes em causa, um Centropyge acanthops e um Centropyge loriculus, já os tenho há vários meses, estão e são lindíssimos. Comem flocos com spirulina forte, cyclopeeze, algas liofilizadas e frescas e penso que também gostam de esponja, também comem mysys congelado e vivo que caçam, artémia, cyclops, ovos de lagosta quando há. Não "estragam" absolutamente nada!!! As fotografias não são muito recentes e a qualidade das mesmas é modesta mas é o que tenho de momento e também com a máquina que tenho não é nada fácil fotografar estas magnificas "jóias" vivas e muito velozes...Assim que puder vou obter mais e melhores fotografias que aqui colocarei.
Para já tenho estes dois, no futuro pode ser que venha a ter mais outros...























Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Castelo

Boa tarde,

Tive durante muito tempo um centroyge tibicin que nunca fez nenhuma patifaria, demonstrando ser um peixe com um comportamento espectacular.

Agora tenho um centropyge bispinosa que se tem portado lindamente.

Apenas não tenho um loricula porque o acho demasiado caro face à " concorrencia ".

Para mim um aqua tem que ter um centropyge.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Jorge Gomes

Eu pessoalmente, também são uma especie que me agrada, no entanto tive um Cent. eibli o qual praticamente me arruinou os corais moles. Pelo que, quando me fazem uma pergunta sobre esta especie, digo não obrigado (talvés tenha tido azar no meu exemplar).

Cumps,

Jorge

----------


## Rui_Alves

Viva,

Tenho um loriculus, e reafirmo o que disse o João, um aqua, de peixes deve ter as 3 cores dominantes: azul, amarelo e vermelho  :SbSourire19:  

No meu caso : um zebrasoma flavescens, loriculus e um hepatus


O meu loriculus nao liga aos corais, mas passa o dia inteiro a caçar o zooplankton (copepods  etc)

cumps

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Bom dia a todos
Aproveitando a chegada de um Centropyge multispinis que já estava na loja há meses e ninguem quis e assi  se juntou ao Centropyge acanthops e ao Centropyge loriculus que tenho, faço aqui uma pequena actualização com fotografias de qualidade modesta, mas que dão para ver. Se já é dificil de fotografar este peixes com a maquina que tenho, o Centropyge multispinis ainda é mais, por isso ainda só tenho uma imagem mas oportunamente e se tudo correr bem coloco mais e de preferencia melhores.















Para já o Centropyge multispinis está a integrar-se e o Centropyge loriculus anda a "mostra-lhe" quem "manda", mas tenho fé que amanhã já nadarão como se nada fosse.
Durante o fim de semana vou ver se consigo obter mais e melhores imagens.

Aqui alguns elos interessantes sobre Centropyge:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/1890...39#reader-link

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...aquariumdesign

http://www.centropyge.net/

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Luciano Azevedo

Ué, eu possuo um Centropyge aurantonotus em meu aquário que é idêntico a este da foto acima (amarelo e azul).

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a tarde
Aproveito para fazer uma breve actualização com uma imagem de qualidad modesta que consegui a custo obter dos três Centropyge que actualmente tenho e que vivem harmoniosamente. Como disse anteriormente, quando chegou o último dos Centropyge, o multispinis, foi recebido co alguma desconfiança pelos outros dois, principlamente pelo Centropyge loriculus que passou os dois primeiros dias a "mostrar quem mandava", mas depois isso passou e desde então vivem todos harmoniosamente.
Fica aqui uma imagem que foi algo complicada de obter.



Relativamente ao que é dito pelo Luciano, se de facto te venderam um Centropyge acanthops como sendo um aurantonotus, enganaram-te e seguramente que te cobraram mais dinheiro dado que normalmente o aurantonotus costuma ser mais caro do que o acanthops. Seja como for e se tiveres um acanthops, tens um peixe magnifico, uma verdadeira "joia" viva e deverias ficar muito contente, mesmo se eventualmente foste enganado... :yb665:  :Big Grin: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Ba noite

No "baú" fotográfico do reefforum, encontrei aqui esta magnifica jóia do Roberto Pacheco, um Centropyge aurantia...simplesmente magnifico. ( :yb665: para um destes ainda tenho espaço :yb665: )
Roberto Pacheco,  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 



Aqui numa pesquisa por imagens

http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...+imagens&gbv=2

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Pedro este e Centropyge Potteri embora tambem ja tive um Aurentia por alguns dias...lol

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro este e Centropyge Potteri embora tambem ja tive um Aurentia por alguns dias...lol


 :Olá:  :Big Grin:  Obrigado pela correcção, but it fooled me (enganou-me), na pesquisa por imagens pareceu-se ser o aurantia,

http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...magens&gbv  =2

mas é então o potteri,

http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...+imagens&gbv=2 

assim sendo refaço o texto como segue:

Ba noite

No "baú" fotográfico do reefforum, encontrei aqui esta magnifica jóia do Roberto Pacheco, um Centropyge potteri...simplesmente magnifico. ( :yb665: para um destes ainda tenho espaço bem como para um Centropyge aurantia :Coradoeolhos: , ou seja, mais dois Centropyge :yb665: )
Roberto Pacheco,  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gustavo Donner

É um peixe que admiro muito e até hoje adoro, foi meu segundo peixe na vida o primeiro foi o Gramma Loreto pra mim o melhor...

Um peixe alegre, nada por todo aquario, come de tudo (ração) , o meu não comia corais e nunca beliscou nada, viveu anos e anos comigo e chegou a 10 cm...

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Tenho um e só posso dizer: É LINDO!!!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Tenho um e só posso dizer: É LINDO!!!


O meu favorito !!
Excelente foto Tiago :Pracima:

----------


## Micael Alves

bonito é dizer pouco 

se tive-se um destes acho que passáva horas a olhar para o dito excelente foto


já agora desculpem o off topic mas qual é a média de preços destes peixes ?? "mais ou menos?"

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu pagei  por volta de $50 dollares pelo meu. Estes peixes nao transportem bem e sao dificies de fazer o ajuste a captividade.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> bonito é dizer pouco 
> 
> se tive-se um destes acho que passáva horas a olhar para o dito excelente foto
> 
> 
> já agora desculpem o off topic mas qual é a média de preços destes peixes ?? "mais ou menos?"


 :Olá: Viva 

entre 60 e 80 Euros e vai nadar lá para o teu sistema

Encontrei mais estes vários Centropyge aqui
pelo João Ribeiro

Centropyge potteri


Centropyge potteri


Centropyge loriculus


Centropyge argi


Centropyge bispinosus


encontrei ainda mais estes

pelo Júlio

Centropyge loriculus


pelo Roberto Pacheco

Centropyge loriculus


Centropyge potteri


pelo Pedro Albino

Centropyge bispinosus


e se calhar há muitos mais mas não estarão classificados/nomeados pelo nome cientifico, daí que o pesquisador não os detectou. Se alguém tiver aproveite para alterar o nome que deu à fotografia e colocar aqui.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Viva 
> 
> entre 60 e 80 Euros e vai nadar lá para o teu sistema
> 
> Encontrei mais estes vários Centropyge aqui
> pelo João Ribeiro
> 
> Centropyge potteri


Olha o meu peixito!!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a tarde
...e chegou finalmente o 4º Centropyge, desta vez o Centropyge argi. De facto já chegou há mais de três semanas e estava reservado para a Paula Exposto que m'o pediu mas como ainda não se encontrou uma empresa de correio expresso que faça o serviço de modo aceitável para a Madeira e ainda recentemente a Paula Exposto teve um problema com os CTT, resolvi ficar com este e o próximo que vier, que seria para mim, será para a Paula Exposto e nessa altura já estará tudo organizado para o envio seguro e rápido assim se espera. 
Decorridas que foram as três semanas lá o fui recolher. Coloquei-o inicialmente durante cerca de uma hora no refúgio para que se acalmasse/ambientasse e embora planeasse colocá-lo só à luz do luar, desta vez antecipei um pouco a coisa e entrou com "luz do dia" e tratou logo de arranjar um esconderijo onde foi rapidamente detectado pelos outros peixes, Centropyge e não só e de uns recebeu um "olá és azul e pequenino, bem vindo" e de outros "um chega para lá", principalmente do Centropyge acanthops que deve ter pensado, "finalmente um mais pequenino do que eu.... :SbRequin2: ". Como estive sempre presente mesmo em frente ao aquário a vigiar e dei alimento não houve problema de maior, mas não tenho dúvidas que é importante que os peixes sejam introduzidos à "luz do luar", principalmente se forem do mesmo género, caso contrário pode ser complicado :EEK!: . Entretanto a luz do dia extinguiu-se e ficou só a "luz do luar" e aí ficou tudo calmo. No dia seguinte tudo tranquilo e "arrumado" :yb665:  :SbSourire: .

É um centropyge muito bonito, resistente, tenaz ou seja não se intimida assim de qualquer maneira, muito animado e pequenino. Trata-se de uma espécie pequena, daí que ao lado dos outros é mesmo pequenino e consegue ser mais pequeno que o meu Pseudochromis porphyreus, o que fará dele uma opção interessante para aquários pequenos, isso para quem gostar do género e da espécie. Come algas, cyclopeeze, mysys, flocos  ocean nutrition prime reef, esponja (se lha derem e estiver a jeito) e é extremamente rápido, conseguindo chegar primeiro ao alimento. Bastante difícil de fotografar sem uma velocidade de obturação elevada, sensibilidade ISO e abertura adequados ou possíveis de seleccionar.

aqui em vídeo na loja umas semanas antes (fotografias é mentira...por isso filmei)

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Centropyge_argi_1.MOV[/media]

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Centropyge_argi.MOV[/media]

algumas imagens de qualidade modesta. Gostava de poder dar melhor mas por enquanto é o que posso dar. 



Agora amiguinhos, lembro que é importante ou faz a diferença aproveitar a "luz do luar" para introduzir novos habitantes.




Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Centropyge Heraldi
Desculpem a qualidade das fotos mas a maquina não ajuda.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Venho reabrir este tópico adormecido porque sempre tive vontade de ter um Centropyge e finalmente ganhei coragem para começar a estudar a aquisição de um exemplar.

Precisava da ajuda do Fórum para escolher a espécie mais adequada.

O meu reef tem cerca de 400 litros reais, incluindo a sump. A envolvente técnica é a típica daquele solução que nos anos 90 era conhecida por Berlim: Rocha viva, skimmer avantajado, luz forte (608 watts dela) e kalkwasser.

A sua população de invertebrados é maioritariamente constituída por corais duros principalmente dos géneros Montipora, Acropora e Turbinaria. Um dia destes talvez me arrisque a adicionar uma Tridacna.

A população de peixes é a seguinte:
3 palhaços da espécie A. occelaris
3 cirurgiões: P. hepatus, Z. flavescens e C. strigosus
E finalmente um Ecsenius bicolor.

A saúde do aquário está excelente (tem neste momento 2 anos e 2 meses) e a quantidade de peixes pode ser considerada relativamente diminuta para o seu volume pelo que estou a considerar de facto a possibilidade de "avançar" para um Centropyge.

Em praticamente 4 anos de aquariofilía marinha nunca tive a infelicidade de perder um peixe (o Ecsenius é o mais velhinho e já conta mais de 3 anos e meio comigo) e queria continuar assim por muito tempo daí o meu cuidado e prudência em meter-me na aventura do "pequeno anjo". Se calhar até posso vir a desistir da ideia. Nuna equipa que ganha não se mexe...

Queria obviamente uma espécie robusta, que não me cause preocupações de maior relativamente aos corais e que pudesse predominantemente vermelha. O C. loriculus parece ser o candidato ideal mas já ouvi relatos muito negativos relativamente ao mau comportamento de alguns espécimes quanto ao apetite que têm por corais.

Obrigado pela vossa ajuda.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Nuno
Pela leitura deste tópico já poderás ter uma boa noção da realidade dos factos. Actualmente tenho 4 espécies de Centropyge que podes ver nas imagens e vídeos que coloquei neste tópico e já tive 5 mas o Centropyge bispinosos saltou para o infinito há cerca de quatro meses. O Centropyge loriculus é uma espécie robusta e da experiência que tenho não constitui problema. Outros dois Centropyge excelentes são o argi, muito bom para "tratar" de algas filamentosas e pequeno, claro que é azul e dourado ou laranja dourado, mas é um excelente habitante, resistente, muito rápido, pequenino, muito azul, divertido. O Centropyge acanthops atinge um tamanho entre o do argi e o loriculus, é laranja e azul intenso, também um excelente habitante. Há muitas outras espécies de Centropyge mas nestas três encontrarás o que procuras relativamente a bons habitantes para o aquário de recife, o que não significa que uma vez por outra possam ir "provar" um coral, o que normalmente não tem qualquer problema para o coral e normalmente não é o coral que querem mas o seu muco ou o que o coral tem no muco, um um pedacinho de comida que lá pousou, sem consequências. Volto a salientar que falo destas três espécies e com base na minha experiência porque outras espécies de Centropyge podem não ser adequadas e assim fizeste muito bem em colocar as tuas dúvidas antes de comprares.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Viva, realmente o centropyge é um peixe que sempre me chamou a atençao tanto pelo comportamento como pelo tamanho, pelo qual se torna acessivel a aquarios mais modestos, neste momento nao tenho nenhum, mas tenciono para futuro montar um reef dedicado a Centropyges, um que me chama bastante a atençao é o _Centropyge aurantia_, mas na minha opiniao todos eles sao fabulosos.

E ja agora para quem gosta de saber mais um pouco sobre eles, na revista deste mes ( Março 2008 ) "Fresh and Marine AQUARIUM pa pagina 42 vem um artigo interessantissimo sobre o _Centropyge potteri_, que posso traduzi-lo para por aqui, no domingo que tenho mais tempo.

a capa da revista em questão, da qual gosto muito e compro todos os meses


Domingo tentarei publicar o artigo da revista em Português

Abraços

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado pela ajuda.

Vendo as fotos e tendo em conta as minhas preferências, cada vez mais penso que é mesmo o C. loriculus o principal candidato.

E, sendo um peixe do Hawaii, vai sentir-se em casa na companhia do flavescens e do strigosus.

Agora falta: 
1 - estudar tudo o que puder sobre o peixe para ter mesmo a certeza que é este;
2 - decidir mesmo correr o risco de avançar para o peixe número 8; 
3 - convencer a minha mulher a deixar-me montar um tanque de quarentena para o receber;
4 - arranjar um fornecedor de confiança que o tenha à venda já a comer e todo activo.

Enfim... logo se verá quanto tempo durará a percorrer cada um dos pontos...

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Nuno

Eu tenho um Acanthops e um Bispinosus e até agora nenhum deles mordeu qualquer coral.
O acanthops é bastante agressivo mas é tambem muito bonito :Smile:

----------

